# Motor/Getriebeauslegung bei Drehzahlregelung und Momentenregelung



## michi_cc (27 Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

ich hätte mal eine grundsätzliche Frage zum Thema Motor/Getriebeauslegung.

Angenommenes Problem: Es muss ein Material sehr langsam aufgewickelt werden, gleichzeitig soll der Antrieb Momentenbegrenzt werden, damit wenn z.B. der Materialnachschub stockt, das Material nicht rausgerissen wird. Benutzt werden soll ein Synchon-Servo.

Bei einer sehr langsamen Bewegung würde ich jetzt prinzipiell erstmal ein Getriebe mit hoher Übersetzung dazwischen setzen, um einen guten Geschwindigkeitsgleichlauf zu bekommen und den Motor vernünftig auszulasten. Gleichzeitig heißt hohe Übersetzung aber auch, dass am Motor nur ein sehr kleines Moment ankommt.

Was ist da bei typischen Servo+FU erfahrungsgemäß problematischer, Gleichlauf bei geringer Drehzahl oder Kraft/Momentenregelung bei geringen Momenten?


Michael


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Oktober 2020)

Wenn du eine einigermaßen Momentenregelung realisieren willst dann geht das nur ohne ein Getriebe ...
Allerdings würde ich bei der geschilderten Wickelaufgabe die Zugkraft anders ermitteln (echte Kraftmessung, Tänzer, ...). Du mußt immer berücksichtigen, dass sich dein Übersetzungsverhältnis für die Umfangsgeschwindigkeit, die du ja wahrscheinlich konstant halten willst, mit größer werdenden Wickel extrem ändert.
Ich würde dir empfehlen, den Durchmesser deines Wickels zu messen und davon abhängig die Grunddrehzahl festzulegen. Die Feinregelung machst du dann mit einem Tänzer (oder vergleichbar).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## michi_cc (27 Oktober 2020)

Danke für die Infos. Bei der Drehmomentenbegrenzung geht es tatsächlich nicht um eine exakte Bahnspannung sondern nur um eine Begrenzung, um Materialschäden zu verhindern.

Ich lese aber aus deiner Antwort heraus, dass allgemein eine feine Drehmomentenreglung deutlich schwieriger als langsamer Lauf ist und man daher eher den Momentenbereich und nicht den Drehzahlbereich eines Motors ausnutzen sollte.

Michael


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Oktober 2020)

... dann hast du meine Antwort falsch interpretiert ... 
Du kannst natürlich grundsätzlich das Moment begrenzen - hier sollte es dir dann aber nicht um eine Feineinstellung gehen. Denk immer dran : Momente entstehen auch beim Beschleunigen und/oder Bremsen ...
Was willst du denn überhaupt aufwickeln und mit wievielen Nm rechnest du hier ...?


----------



## michi_cc (27 Oktober 2020)

Die theoretischen Grenzen sind lastseitig 1-10 Nm und 0.3 bis 20 U/min, wobei die Extremwerte praktisch wohl fast nie auftreten werden. Gewickelt wird eine beschichtete Kunststofffolie.

Entscheidende Designgröße ist die Drehzahl bzw. Bahngeschwindigkeit, die so wenig wie möglich schwanken darf (variable Drehzahl per Durchmesser ist bekannt, Sensoren für Ist-Durchmesser und Geschwindigkeit sind eingeplant). Daher erster Gedanke, Getriebe mit hoher Über(unter)setzung, damit der Motor nicht fast auf der Stelle steht.
Nun kommt aber noch eine zweite Sache dazu, und zwar ein Kraft/Momentenlimit, um eine Beschädigung oder gar ein Reißen der Folie zu verhindern, falls im Vorlauf irgendeine Art von Störung auftritt. Wenn rechnerisch zum Wickeln z.b. 10 Nm nötig wären, müsste das Limit bei 12-13 Nm sein. Bei einer hohen Getriebeübersetzung wäre das ja aber Motorseitig nur eine sehr kleine Änderung, und ich frage mich halt, ob die Momentenbregrenzung/Momentenregelung da überhaupt eine Chance hat einzugreifen. Von da wäre dann möglichst wenig Übersetzung gut, was aber eventuell schlecht für den Gleichlauf ist.

Die Gretchenfrage ist halt, wo hier das Optimum liegt.

Michael


----------



## Holzmichl (27 Oktober 2020)

Ich würde den Antrieb mit Getriebe eher nach Drehzahlband althergebracht auslegen. 
Sonst handelst Du dir eher Probleme mit dem Rundlauf ein.
Das Getriebe so wenig spielbehaftet wie möglich, also Planetengetriebe oder spezielle Servo-Getriebe in spielreduzierter Ausführung. Servomotor selbst mit Sin-Cos-Geber.
Den wichtigsten Part sehe ich eher beim FU. Mit Sinamics S120 Booksize hab ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Hier kann man über Profinet auch die Momentenbegrenzung per SPS vorgeben. Das maximale Motormoment ändert sich ja auch über den Durchmesser gegengesetzt zur Geschwindigkeit. Die Genauigkeit ist glaub ich hier weniger das Problem. Bei S120 CU310 und normalem Powermodul hab ich keine Praxiserfahrung. Mit nem SEW MDX61B zum Beispiel würd ich eher schwarz sehen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Heinileini (27 Oktober 2020)

michi_cc schrieb:


> Die theoretischen Grenzen sind lastseitig 1-10 Nm und 0.3 bis 20 U/min, wobei die Extremwerte praktisch wohl fast nie auftreten werden. Gewickelt wird eine beschichtete Kunststofffolie.
> 
> Entscheidende Designgröße ist die Drehzahl bzw. Bahngeschwindigkeit, die so wenig wie möglich schwanken darf.


Die BahnGeschwindigkeit "schwankt" bei gleichbleibender Drehzahl (bzw. die Drehzahl bei konstanter BahnGeschwindigkeit) allein schon durch den zunehmenden (bzw. abnehmenden?) WickelDurchmesser.
Wie gross sind denn der minimale WickelDurchmesser, der maximale WickelDurchmesser und die angestrebte BahnGeschwindigkeit und die ZugKraft, die auf die Folie wirken darf?

Die 0,3..20 U/Min des Wickels liegen in der GrössenOrdnung der Drehzahl eines SekundenZeigers und das ist extrem wenig für fast alle Motoren. Ich denke, Du wirst wohl kaum um eine GetriebeUntersetzung herum kommen. Für die Dimensionierung könntest Du zunächst mal von der maximalen Drehzahl eines "ausgeguckten" Motors ausgehen und von da aus anfangen, Alternativen mit niedrigeren Drehzahlen zum Vergleich zu berechnen.
Vermutlich besteht kein Interesse daran, den Wickel bei gerissener Folie erheblich schneller drehen zu lassen, als bei "NormalBetrieb" mit dem minimalen WickelDurchmesser. Also wirst Du bei der oberen Drehzahl keine nennenswerte Reserve einplanen müssen.

PS:
Holzmichl war deutlich schneller ... ich gönne es ihm!


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Oktober 2020)

@TE:
also nochmal dazu :
Wenn du eine Getriebe-Untersetzung wählst dann wird dein Servo-Regler eine mögliche Momentenschwankung oder -steigerung gar nicht mehr wirklich mitbekommen. Wahrscheinlich wird sie sich in dem Bereich niederschlagen in dem die "normale" Regelung des Antriebs stattfindet.

@all:
Einem Servomotor macht es erstmal grundsätzlich nichts aus, sich nicht zu drehen (oder fast nicht). Es ist dann mehr eine Frage der Kühlung und das kann man mit dem Antriebshersteller im Vorfeld klären.
Was allerdings das Wickeln angeht :
Habe ich einen Antrieb OHNE Getriebe dann würde eine Momenten-Steigerung möglicherweise beim Regler ankommen ... ABER (und das wurde ja auch schon gesagt) bei sich änderndem Wickeldurchmesser ändert sich ja auch der Hebelarm. Das heißt bei einem kleinen Durchmesser müßte hier ein komplett anderer Momentengrenzwert (nämlich ein viel kleinerer) greifen als bei einem großen Durchmesser. Das nur so am Rande - also wie schon geschrieben :  ich würde es so nicht machen ... vor Allem : was sind schon 10 Nm ...?

Ich hatte so etwas mal eingesetzt für einen Prüfstand. Hier wurde ein Sitzhöhenversteller auf der Abtriebsseite mit einem Drehmoment vorbelastet. Die Abtriebswelle konnte sich aber verdrehen. Da hat das sehr schön und auch recht konstant funktioniert - aber auch hier ganz ohne Getriebe (dafür ein nicht gerade kleiner Motor).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## michi_cc (28 Oktober 2020)

Danke so weit für die Antworten. Als Kurzzusammenfassung: Wenn man ein genaues Moment braucht, dann so wenig Getriebe wie möglich. Da für die Anwendung hier die gleichmäßige Geschwindigkeit absolut kritisch ist (und eine Momentenbegrenzung dem untergeordnet sein muss), werde ich mich der Auslegung primär nach der Geschwindigkeit richten und das Moment im Zweifel dem unterordnen.

Zusatzfrage rein zu meiner eigenen Fortbildung: Wenn man zu dem Thema ein bischen googelt und liest landet man sehr schnell bei Bahnzugregelungen (nochmal: nein, ich möchte keinen Bahnzug regeln, das ist jetzt rein Interesse). Neben reinen Steuerungen und Tänzerregelungen finde ich da Regelung über Drehmomentkorrektur und über Drehzahlkorrektur. Das jeweilige Funktionsprinzip verstehe ich an sich, nur eine Sache scheint nirgendwo so richtig dargestellt zu sein (oder ich habs noch nicht gefunden): Was die praktischen (nicht nur theoretischen) Vor- und Nachteile der jeweiligen Ansätze sind.

Michael


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Oktober 2020)

@Michael:
Ich habe deine Frage komplett nicht verstanden ...


----------



## Heinileini (28 Oktober 2020)

michi_cc schrieb:


> Was die praktischen (nicht nur theoretischen) Vor- und Nachteile der jeweiligen Ansätze sind.


Welche unterschiedlichen Ansätze hast Du denn gefunden?
Es dürfte wohl hauptsächlich darum gehen, wie man an die unterschiedlichen "MessWerte" kommt, die man auswerten möchte.
Kann man sie "direkt" messen, evtl. durch einen Mehraufwand an mechanischen Vorrichtungen, oder sind sie genau genug aus anderen Werten errechenbar, die einfacher zu messen sind.
Und inwieweit stören die Umwege, die man zum Messen machen muss, den eigentlichen Ablauf.
Wir dürfen uns glücklich schätzen, dass die heutigen Umrichter so viel an Möglichkeiten hergeben ...

Die Eigenschaften der verschiedenen FolienMaterialien dürfte auch erheblichen Einfluss darauf haben, was jeweils vorrangig zu beachten ist.

PS:
Ein weiterer Gesichtspunkt: geht es nur darum, die Folie möglichst schnell und "sauber" aufzuwickeln oder passiert etwas mit der Folie auf dem Wege zum Wickel, soll sie z.B. bedruckt oder auf Fehler geprüft werden.


----------



## michi_cc (28 Oktober 2020)

Vorweg: Ist jetzt wie gesagt nur rein für mein eigenes Interesse und nicht wichtig, auch gut möglich, dass ich nicht die richtigen Fachbegriffe weiß. Ich versuchs trotzdem nochmal anders zu formulieren.

Wenn man allgemein zum Thema Wickeln, Drehmoment und ähnliches sucht (Google, hier etc.), findet man recht schnell von verschiedenen Herstellern entsprechende Schriften/Applikationsbeispiele zum Thema Wickeln. Siemens, Lenze, SEW etc, gibt bei allen was darüber zu lesen. Wickeln mit konstanter Bahngeschwindigkeit scheint z.B. bei Siemens meist unter "v-konstant Regelung" zu laufen und ist vom Prinzip ja nicht schwer zu verstehen, insbesondere wenn man die Istgeschwindigkeit zur Verfügung hat.

Wenn man einfach ein bischen weiter durchblättert, landet man dann auch bei Bahnzugregelungen von Wicklern. Bei den Verfahren, wo tatsächlich der Wickler den Bahnzug regelt (mit Kraftmessdose und so, und ohne Tänzer), sind z.B. bei der Siemens Converting Toolbox eine Regelung per Drehmomentenkorrektur und eine per Drehzahlkorrektur beschrieben. Bei SEW heißt das wohl Zugraft/Drehmoment und Zugkraft/Drehzahl. Jetzt ist bei der Siemens-Beschreibung z.B. der Hardwareaufbau vollkommen gleich und die Unterschiede nur im Regelkreis.
Und während alle was über die Reglerstruktur, und wie gut das doch mit den Herstellerfunktionen funktioniert, schreiben, findet ich nichts, wo was über die praktischen Vor- und Nachteile der verschiedenen Varienten steht, insbesondere wenn doch der Maschinenaufbau eigentlich gleich aussieht.

Falls jemand dazu was weiss, schön, wenn nicht, macht auch nichts, meine eigentliche Frage ist bereits beantwortet.

Michael


----------



## zako (28 Oktober 2020)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> .... Servomotor selbst mit Sin-Cos-Geber.
> Den wichtigsten Part sehe ich eher beim FU. Mit Sinamics S120 Booksize hab ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Hier kann man ueber Profinet auch die Momentenbegrenzung per SPS vorgeben. Das maximale Motormoment aendert sich ja auch ueber den Durchmesser gegengesetzt zur Geschwindigkeit. Die Genauigkeit ist glaub ich hier weniger das Problem. Bei S120 CU310 und normalem Powermodul hab ich keine Praxiserfahrung. Mit nem SEW MDX61B zum Beispiel wuerd ich eher schwarz sehen.




- vernuenftiger Umrichter (ja SIEMENS selbst wuerde hier auch die Booksize Motormodule sehen, da diese speziell fuer anspruchsvolle Anwendungen designed sind - z.B. auch Pruefstandsanwendungen, Werkzeugmaschinen,...  z.B.  auch Moeglichkeit einer geregelten konstanten Zwischenkreisspannung mit einem Active Line Module, ...). Aber mit nen Powermodule PM240-2 wuerde ich das jetzt auch fuer moeglich erachten. Wichtiger ist da die Softwarefunktionalitaet, neben der Moeglichkeit der Wicklerapplikation laufen zu lassen, gibt es da z.B. auch die Funktion der Nutrastkompensation, die bei Anwendungen mit hohen Rundlaufgueten bei kleinen Drehzahlen Vorteile bietet, ebenso die Reibkennlinie, ...
- vernuenftiger Motor mit sin/cos- Geber oder DriveCliQ: Ein Getriebe sehe ich eher nachteilig. Ich wuerde einen 1FT7 mit geschraegten Nuten nehmen, so dass die Nutrastmomente von vorn herein moeglichst gering sind. Das ist wichtig v.a. fuer drehmomentgeregelte Anwendungen.


----------

